# Sound works from headphones but not speakers



## russv2008 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just reinstalled Windows XP, and I've updated it to SP3. My audio hardware is a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS card. I reinstalled all the device drivers from the Dell resource CD as well as downloaded the latest driver for the audio card, plus I got the AC-97 codec as well. No sound comes from the speakers, which are hooked up correctly. When I run diagnostics and tests, Windows seems to miss the fact that it's not coming through the speakers. I know there's no problem with the hardware, as it functions just fine when I run linux. The strange thing is that the sound works fine when I plug the headphones into the jack. 

I had originally thought it was the Multimedia Audio Controller problem so many other people seemed to have when reinstalling Windows, but after installing the Dell drivers and updating the Sound Blaster one, the Multimedia Audio Controller isn't in the "Other Drivers" tab with a big question mark next to it, so that doesn't seem to be the issue. Then someone told me he had a similar problem and was able to fix it by going into Setup and enabling audio, which I tried, but it was already enabled. So I'm stumped. Any ideas?

I'm running a Dell Dimension 8400, with a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS card, Windows XP currently Service Pack 3.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd hazard the guess that the problem still lies in the audio settings under XP inasmuch that the mic-in/headphone-out setting differs to mic-in/speakers out. Don't know your hardware but found on mine that I had to use a different audio (mini) jack-out for the speakers and then change audio settings. Do you have some additional output-mini jacks?


----------

